

Ask HN: Would you buy a cell site simulator detector? - aosmith

What if it fit on a keychain and was just a simple led?
======
StudlyCaps
I would. I would also buy a phone that can detect the difference and does not
connect to them.

~~~
aosmith
Well the difference is simple, most cell site simulators force unencrypted
protocols... There are android apps that supply this sort of information.

~~~
StudlyCaps
Hi Can you share some more information? Which apps would you recommend?
Besides installing the app, what else does one have to do to prevent their
phone from connecting to sting rays?

~~~
aosmith
There's very little you can do (afaik) to keep your cellphone from connecting
to a stingray. It's essentially the same as being way out in the boonies with
only 1 (unecrypted) tower within range. Here's one of the android apps:
[https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-
Detector/](https://secupwn.github.io/Android-IMSI-Catcher-Detector/).

------
enmbl
Yes

